# The new gator video!!!!!



## Millyville Hunter (Oct 1, 2012)

Alright everyone here is the gator video from our 2 hunts this past gator season. One of the gators was just featured in the newest issue of GON. Enjoy!


----------



## creeksidelc (Oct 1, 2012)

Awesome video!


----------



## matthewmagness (Oct 2, 2012)

Well worth the time spent watching.Great video!!


----------



## buckeyebunnyhunter (Oct 2, 2012)

Great video,


----------



## BowChilling (Oct 2, 2012)

Great job as usual guys!  Thanks for sharing that with us!!


----------



## FULL_DRAW (Oct 2, 2012)

As always guys, great video. I watched this this morning on my laptop sitting in traffic on I-20. Made my morning! 
Good gators too!


----------



## Millyville Hunter (Oct 2, 2012)

Glad yall enjoyed it. Gator hunting is one in its own class, nothing else like it.


----------



## jerry russell (Oct 3, 2012)

Nice work.


----------



## SELFBOW (Oct 3, 2012)

looked like alot of work!Congrats to Joey and Corey.


----------



## pasinthrough (Oct 4, 2012)

Very nice job with the filming and edit guys!  Lots of work on the hunt too!


----------



## ga boy bowhunter2 (Oct 4, 2012)

Looks great and look fun!  Man i would love to spend a couple of hours with ur editor!


----------



## Millyville Hunter (Oct 4, 2012)

I am glad everyone has enjoyed the video and ga boy bowhunter2 you are talking to the editor..............


----------



## ga boy bowhunter2 (Oct 4, 2012)

Great job on the motion graphics!


----------



## Hard Core (Oct 5, 2012)

Great video men. Awesome job!


----------

